# walter t kelly queens



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

Forgive me for sounding stupid, but are their queens mated?

Gary


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the hygienics . Im a huge fan of that bee . I love the service . They did great in a yankee winter . Ya know ...its so nice to say nothing but positive things . I went so far as to bug them when they were gonna have the hygienic out again . I got 5 queens the 1st day out . They are a good company ,,so much so that you can order with confidence . They pick up the phone and back up what they sell . It cant get better than that .


----------



## big joe (May 8, 2011)

they are mated.


----------

